# EMDR therapy



## yntukan (Dec 13, 2010)

I have been thru too much therapy and medications that don't work but EMDR is the one that helped.
It reprograms your brain paths and helps heals unresolved trauma. There is no judgment of your values. You review parts of your life history while using bi-lateral stimulation. The therapist monitors your progress and helps you decide where to start.
Experiences that remind you of the initial trauma get attached to it so eventually other things subconsciously remind you of the fear or pain you had.
The bilateral stimulation helps your brain feel safe while you re-experience the trauma that your brain didn't work out on its own.
The military uses it for post traumatic stress syndrome and it has better proof of success than other therapy.
It can be very short term (3 sessions) or longer if it is difficult facing or finding the original problem/s
Finding a good EMDR therapist is essential.


----------

